# Status-Leiste



## Matzenph (22. Jul 2004)

Guten Tag an alle!!
Ich muß auf Arbeit ein kleines Programm schreiben das nichts weiter machen muß außer, den aktuellen Ladezustand einer Datei, Grafisch anzuzeigen. Das Frame mit einem 'Abrechen'-Button habe ich bereits prorammiert. Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen oder mir vieleicht sogar einen Code zukommen lassen.
Im Vorraus auf alle Fälle Danke....


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jul 2004)

Durchsuche mal das Forum mit der Suchfunktion, es gibt schon einige Beiträge dazu, auch welche mit Quellcode.


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Jul 2004)

Wenn du die Anzahl bytes, die du schon gelesen hast, durch die Dateigröße (File#size) teilst und mal 100 nimmst, hast du den aktuellen Prozentwert. Dann brauchst du nur noch eine JProgressBar.


----------

